# where do you get your bromeliads?



## BigFishy (Oct 21, 2013)

So where does everyone order get there bromeliads? I have picked up a few at a local rep show. But the selection was very limited.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I usually pick up from either a local greenhouse or a reptile show, but online:

www.michaelsbromeliads.com: Home

*EDIT*
Also check out a bunch of the sponsors!


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm in Florida; so I get many from Tropiflora. However, there are quite a few vendors here that sell bromeliads - check the sponsors and plants sections under the classified ads. The plants on this board will be more likely to be appropriate for vivarium conditions than ordering from other nurseries. Blue Pumilio has a current sale going on $3/brom if you order 10 or more:

(10+) Terrarium Neoregelia Mix, Price each [BROM002] - $3.00 : Blue Pumilio


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I buy mine from bromeliads n such. They have the largest variety I've seen!

Check out the sponsors for more options!


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Also, since you are in St Louis, it wouldn't hurt to become a member of the Missouri Botanical Garden. They have an amazing collection of plants, and have one of the world's top experts on aroids, Tom Croat. Many aroids make great vivarium plants. They have a gift/plant shop, and they host a variety of plant shows and sales each year.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Michaels or ebay


----------



## BigFishy (Oct 21, 2013)

LoganR said:


> Also, since you are in St Louis, it wouldn't hurt to become a member of the Missouri Botanical Garden. They have an amazing collection of plants, and have one of the world's top experts on aroids, Tom Croat. Many aroids make great vivarium plants. They have a gift/plant shop, and they host a variety of plant shows and sales each year.


Thanks LoganR I will have to check that out.


----------



## BigFishy (Oct 21, 2013)

I will have to check all those out. So what is your favorite Neoregalia?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

my favorite in my collection would be balboa



BigFishy said:


> I will have to check all those out. So what is your favorite Neoregalia?


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Just in case you havent already, consider the size of the Broms you buy.. I once bought a bunch online when I first started building only to realize half of them were monsters.. Luckily for me I had a few Large Vivs I was working on, bc Theyd have been useless in 20Hs or smaller... Also, consider how many you need? Some Suppliers offer quantity discounts if you just need fireball & similar sized Neos. Justin of Blue Pum often has sales of like 10 plus broms for 3$ a piece & sometimes has even further discounts if theres a coupon code that week.. It really all depends on what you want though.. Some people have fancier Broms like that place the other member mentioned Broms & such, but real the info on each plant because some of those colorful beauties are huge man! My advice with everything frogs & even in everyday shopping in life is shop around & get the best price on the product you really want..


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Tincman said:


> Just in case you havent already, consider the size of the Broms you buy.. I once bought a bunch online when I first started building only to realize half of them were monsters.. Luckily for me I had a few Large Vivs I was working on, bc Theyd have been useless in 20Hs or smaller... Also, consider how many you need? Some Suppliers offer quantity discounts if you just need fireball & similar sized Neos. Justin of Blue Pum often has sales of like 10 plus broms for 3$ a piece & sometimes has even further discounts if theres a coupon code that week.. It really all depends on what you want though.. Some people have fancier Broms like that place the other member mentioned Broms & such, but real the info on each plant because some of those colorful beauties are huge man! My advice with everything frogs & even in everyday shopping in life is shop around & get the best price on the product you really want..


Tincman is right, broms can be HUGE so try not to buy without knowing its final size. Buying in bulk is also a great way to same a LOT of money on a order as well.


When I order from broms and such, I only look at their mini and small brom page. Most of them there are under 10" in any dimension. Some are as small as 2".


----------



## BigFishy (Oct 21, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> Tincman is right, broms can be HUGE so try not to buy without knowing its final size. Buying in bulk is also a great way to same a LOT of money on a order as well.
> 
> 
> When I order from broms and such, I only look at their mini and small brom page. Most of them there are under 10" in any dimension. Some are as small as 2".


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I get mine at Tropiflora. We have more bromeliads than just about anyone and from more different genera too. A little biased but I was a customer for years before an employee.


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

Frogtofall said:


> I get mine at Tropiflora. We have more bromeliads than just about anyone and from more different genera too. A little biased but I was a customer for years before an employee.


Your link to the website is not working? would love to get some broms.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Most I get from Tropiflora - they don't have as many miniature/small ones as some of the sponsors here - but they have some really neat varieties that you don't often see for sale at vivarium oriented sellers. When I need to fill a tank with Fireballs, etc - I've been getting those from Blue Pumilio lately.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

TerraFerma said:


> Most I get from Tropiflora - *they don't have as many miniature/small ones* as some of the sponsors here - but they have some really neat varieties that you don't often see for sale at vivarium oriented sellers. When I need to fill a tank with Fireballs, etc - I've been getting those from Blue Pumilio lately.


I'm not sure why you think that. Perhaps bc the website doesn't show I guess but we most definitely have an extremely large amount of terrarium sized bromeliads. 

I'll shut up now. Don't want to turn this into a post of me bragging about my job.  Definitely take advantage of the site sponsors if they have what you're looking for but if they don't, contact us.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> I'm not sure why you think that. Perhaps bc the website doesn't show I guess but we most definitely have an extremely large amount of terrarium sized bromeliads.
> 
> I'll shut up now. Don't want to turn this into a post of me bragging about my job.  Definitely take advantage of the site sponsors if they have what you're looking for but if they don't, contact us.



No doubt...I have contacted Trop and have always gotten great help with selection and availability. 

Robin does a great job...If you want viv size broms ask for clusters of the types you are looking for. Trop has always given me great prices in clusters...In most cases they are cheaper per brom then if you bought them as singles...


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> I'm not sure why you think that. Perhaps bc the website doesn't show I guess but we most definitely have an extremely large amount of terrarium sized bromeliads.
> 
> I'll shut up now. Don't want to turn this into a post of me bragging about my job.  Definitely take advantage of the site sponsors if they have what you're looking for but if they don't, contact us.



I think that came across the wrong way...I've never had a problem finding terrarium sized broms from Trop - but there are some (not many....) folks that perhaps have a greater number of terrarium specific broms/variants. Don't worry though...90% of my brom purchases are from you.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just a heads up to people who are buying from Michael's and Bromeliads n such. Both use pesticides on their broms. Michael's uses it 2-3 times a year, and bromeliads n such uses it 4 times a year. I'm not sure if tropiflora uses pesticides, Antone could fill us in on that.

As for how to deal with pesticides, this thread has some stuff, not all of which is relevant to broms.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/80590-plants-home-depot-lowes.html


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

goof901 said:


> Just a heads up to people who are buying from Michael's and Bromeliads n such. Both use pesticides on their broms. Michael's uses it 2-3 times a year, and bromeliads n such uses it 4 times a year. I'm not sure if tropiflora uses pesticides, Antone could fill us in on that.
> 
> As for how to deal with pesticides, this thread has some stuff, not all of which is relevant to broms.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/80590-plants-home-depot-lowes.html


Thanks for the heads up! I actually didn't know that. I try to always treat plants like they have pesticides and such, even if they don't. Its just the safest way to do it. Why would you want to risk the frogs just to finish the tank faster?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Most plant vendors do. Andy's orchids does so as well


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I can deffinetly see why they do. I have a plant tower I throw my plants in before they get sanitized and put in vivs and theres snails every where.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> I get mine at Tropiflora. We have more bromeliads than just about anyone and from more different genera too. A little biased but I was a customer for years before an employee.


Thats how I feel about Plant Delights too. But we don't have bromeliads 

Zac


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

TerraFerma said:


> I think that came across the wrong way...I've never had a problem finding terrarium sized broms from Trop - but there are some (not many....) folks that perhaps have a greater number of terrarium specific broms/variants. Don't worry though...90% of my brom purchases are from you.


By all means, get them where you can. I just wanted to inform those that maybe didn't know that we do have viv sized bromeliads. Don't feel obligated or guilty if you get them elsewhere. I didn't mean to imply that.



goof901 said:


> Just a heads up to people who are buying from Michael's and Bromeliads n such. Both use pesticides on their broms. Michael's uses it 2-3 times a year, and bromeliads n such uses it 4 times a year. I'm not sure if tropiflora uses pesticides, Antone could fill us in on that.
> 
> As for how to deal with pesticides, this thread has some stuff, not all of which is relevant to broms.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/80590-plants-home-depot-lowes.html





frogparty said:


> Most plant vendors do. Andy's orchids does so as well


Pretty much every nursery and botanical garden here in the USA uses some form of pesticide. You would never be able to run one without. Not even necessarily for bugs but other things like fungus and what not.


----------

